# Please critique my boy



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Please critique my boy

Gaiting








Stacked
















Headshot







.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone? 84 Views but noone wants to say anything?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Good drive off the rear, but I'd like to see a better shoulder and topline. Nice angulation in the rear, straight in front.

Color could be better, nice head, clearly an immature male, but should be stunning when he grows into himself. I'd like to see more bone.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Xeph.
Daire is just under 9months old.
In your ccritique is there anything that i can do to improve him?
Or is it dependant on how he grows up?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I see a short upper arm which limits his front reach. He is also roachy over the loin, which spoils the smoothness of his topline. Nice croup and tail set. Good under reach and follow-thru in the rear. His black saddle could be richer (more black). Nice young dog.

And no, I don't think you can do anything to change him. Just let him grow up.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the head shot but like more black on the body.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah i wish he was blacker, he takes after his mother in his colouring


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, I like him.








Obviously he is still a puppy and has a lot of maturing ahead of him.
I like his head and expression. Evidence of some roach leads me to believe that he is probably German Bred. Preferring German Breds I don't find this to be offensive.
Nice tail set, croup, no over angulation. I appreciate that he stacks on his feet and not back on his hock.
I'd not turn him away if he walked up to my door. Would love to see him in about a year or so.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks heaps!!
He turns 9months on the 9th of May, so yes still a pup
I will be showing him off for sure. I cant wait to see how he develops myself.
He is my first show dog and i am loving getting out there so far.
Have had a puppy in group and 3 reserve challenges so far so i am stoked.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. OK withers with a good overall topline though his croup is a bit flat. Very good rear angulation and good front though his upper arm should be longer. The short upper arm and slightly straight shoulder is limiting his front reach. Pasterns are a bit straight (common when the shoulder is too), but he has very nice feet. I would like to see more black, a larger saddle, but he has a dark face. I like the proportions of this dog. He has nice length overall and good length of leg. He should be athletic.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

THanks heaps.
That is a wonderful critique i appreciate it.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

I, personally, think he has great structure, he's not over or under-done. I don't think he's all that roachy either. He has great proportions, nice angles, expressive face, and nice movement.

He should have better color though.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

wow! thanks.
I wish he had better colour, more like his dad than his mum!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are some recent pics taken on sunday.
he came 3rd and was graded Very Promising so i am rather stoked.





































I saw mum!!















[/quote]


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

In th estacked shots i dont think he is stretched out enough


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nobody to do critiques, but I love how he's filling up.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

THanks.
He is really growing up and maturing now.
I sometimes forget he is still only a pup.
He was 9mo on friday just gone.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I think he is a gorgeous hunk. He is maturing and growing nicely. Personally I love his face and think he is an extremely good looking dog. (pup).


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

THanks Lola's Mommy.
I think so too but i am biased lol


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

He is gorgeous, especially for so young. I thought this was supposed to be the awkward, gangly stage? Not for your boy.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

He hasnt really gone through one as yet.
His legs got long but he caught up
I am expecting a really ugly stage soon - just when we start the winter show season lol
Conformation wise he could be better but he is young so it still may happen, but temperament wise i could not have asked for a better companion. He is a darling too. Loves snuggles.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are some general shots of him


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Oh yes - I repeat " I like him" he is maturing very nicely. He's going to be something as a two or three year old!!!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow! Thanks heaps


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

New pic of my boy taken on sunday at 9.75months old


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Updated photo taken on sunday - he is 9.5 months


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are some stacked pics taken on sunday.
I was taking the pics and not stacking.
Any thoughts on him?


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

He is just bEautiful! Maturing so very nicely! What are his lines? Any Natz in there? I really love his type and presence, are you showing this dog? Wonderful masculine head









Cherri


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is his profile with his 3 gen pedigree.

http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/profile.asp?dog=28273

I am showing him, i am enjoying it so much. Finding it a great bonding experience for us both


----------

